# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  رسم خط با الگوریتم DDA, Bresenhom

## mymsqlb

من یه برنامه میخوام که مختصات دو نقطه(x1,y1)و (x2,y2) را توسط کلیک کردن ماوس گرفته و با استفاده از متد pset و بین دو نقطه با الگوریتم DDA خط رسم کند. ممنونم

----------

